# Panda Active Scan Pro



## dogbite (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a subscription to Panda's Active Scan Pro, an anti-viral program. I ran the scan and it started to detect THOUSANDS of viruses (literally), tallying them up with incredible speed until it had reached over FORTY THOUSAND VIRUSES and then my computer crashed. I had to call Dell to get it up and running again. Later, I was informed by a third party that Active Scan had a problem. It will sometimes inexplicably and ERRONEOUSLY detects numerous viruses while at the same time REMOVING VITAL WINDOWS FILES!! Apparently, that's what happened to me. I was told by the third party to only run Active Scan in safe mode (i'll never run it again). I have sent my complaint to the company but have yet to hear back. I'll keep you posted. 
-- Dogbite.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

Panda is of very poor quality, as you already know. I recommend to anyone who has it to get rid of it immediately. AVG is good, I have heard Avast is pretty good(have not tried it myself). Also Computer Associates has good anti-virus for computers running XP(they are working on Vista), and then of course Macafee and Norton are up there on my list.


----------

